# Falla en mi PEN DRIVE MARCA HUKE



## MAC-IVER (Oct 24, 2006)

ayer en la tarde puse el pendrive en un pc con win2000 al tratar de sacarlo el pc se trabo y al llegar a casa el pendrive es reconocido por win pero el problema es cuando trato de ver la información solo me tira un mensaje como el siguiente "INSERTE UN DISCO EN LA UNIDAD F:" que solucion me dan a este problema, la unidad es de 128 mb y tienes como 2 semanas de uso esta practicamente nuevo ayudenme porfa gracias.


----------



## JV (Oct 24, 2006)

Si entiendo bien se te trabo al sacarlo en el conector, si es asi es muy probable que en un mal movimiento se te rompa una de las soldaduras del conector del pen, yo he arregrlados varios con ese problema, solo hay que destaparlo y con el soldador bien caliente se la da un toque a los 4 contactos, en caso que se vean con poco estaño se le agrega un poco.


----------



## MAC-IVER (Oct 24, 2006)

si ves en el mensaje en la foto el pen drive lo reconoce pero al tratar de abrirlo me tira el error, cuando me referia a que se trabo era que el pc donde conecte el pen drive sufrio un cuelgue al tratar de abrir un archivo que tenia dentro del pen drive, ahora la pregunta es que le sucedio ya que al momento de colgarse el pc le di orden de sacar el harware con seguridad lo cual se demoro un buen tiempo y lo que se me ocurrio fue sacarlo sin esperar que estubiera listo.


----------

